# Angoras!



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I went to meet a little wether on Sunday. My intent was to get one angora, and a mini Nubian as a buddy. Well........there was this cute little bottle baby girl there. I pick them both up this Sunday. Three months old, the boy is much larger (and cleaner) then the girl. I will post some new pics when I get them home and settled. I'm so excited! Now.....what to name them....suggestions?



boyangora by taalus, on Flickr
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9496793902/" title="angoras by taalus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/9496793902_3d8867dd63_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="angoras"></a>


angoras by taalus, on Flickr


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

AWWWW!!! Their little furry faces are just too precious!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whee!!

I love my trio of Angoras.
The first 2 shearings are especially wonderful.

Have you kept any other goats before?

Congratulations.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah, mohair! How about "Moe" and "Harriet"? Are you going to spin their fleeces? Why are the two of them in the picture sort of green colored? Were they part of a "sheep to shawl" type of contest? 

Hmm, Harry might be a good name for the boy, Princess Ringlet for the girl? 

We name angora bunnies around here and they are much more prolific than goats as far as offspring goes so each year the names have a theme. Last year they were named for different types of light. Twinkle, Sparkle, Dusk, Sunshine, etc. The year before they were all flowers. Don't know if you'd need a theme or not, but if your farm has a name, then perhaps something to go along with that?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All!
GAM -- These will be my first goats - I've got Jacob sheep and mini horses & donkey currently.
Hotz -- Great name ideas! I call our place Dragon Fly Farm, will have do some thinking on goatie names that go with that. The green is alfalfa .... they are currently being fed from a feeder with an overhead wire hay holder. That is going to change. I do spin, but have not spun mohair yet. I do like the theme names -- have you posted pics of your fuzzy bunnies? I would love to see em!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Would he then be wether wise, do you think? 

Here's bunny pictures if you want to see more angoras. The bunny version. I call them "micro-sheep" since they provide fiber and are micro-sized. 

https://sites.google.com/site/hillsidefarmhawaii/directory

If you see any names you want to borrow for your angoras, go right ahead, the bunnies won't mind.

Wow, getting all that alfalfa out of their fiber is going to be fun! If we had the room, I'd want some of those lovely angora goats, too!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

WHH -- Stormy the Wether, HA! That' a good one!
Hotz -- LOVE those fuzzy bunny faces. Micro Sheep! They don't get too hot where you live?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think more people need to raise Angoras. I have been told by the wonderful people at Brown Sheep that they will be discontinuing their 85% Mohair yarn, the Handpaint Originals, because Mohair has gotten too high priced! Something to do with the herds in Texas cut down in size from drought and mass slaughtering in South Africa. :shrug: 

I cried a bit for me, then I cried more for Forerunner. :sob:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I heard about that as well. It's really a shame.
Maybe when we get things going, I'll entertain the notion...I wonder how many I can fit into this place?????


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

We all need a fuzzy goat 

WIHH -- I was asking Hotz if her Angora rabbits (micro-sheep) got to hot in Hawaii -- I've never owned one, was curious...... Never been to Hawaii for that matter......I think I have bunny envy!


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Dragonfly,
Will you be selling the fleece from your little darlings? If so put me down on your list.
Darlene


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

If I have any extra I will let you know!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I came back to this thread to tell you I am excited for you to get them home.
I thought it was tomorrow, but now I see it says SUNDAY.

For goodness sakes how can you stand waiting? 

I took some new shots of mine a few days back, after the big rain (over 10 inches).
The goats got all rinsed off and they were so soft and clean...

The curly fading black one is Reggie. Then CeCe who is a maiden doe, then the herd queen, Aurora (Reggies mom) is the white one.
They love corn chips, just FYI.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

I soooo want one...or two...maybe six.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks GAM! Yup, tomorrow is the day! I'm so excited! Love, Love, Love your trio! Sweet faces, nice strong horns, BEAUTIFUL fleeces. What do you feed your kids? Do you have any suggestions for me??


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Geoprincess55 said:


> I soooo want one...or two...maybe six.


*whispers*

7 is a virtuous number in many circles


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

When I got Reggie he came with his mama and was still nursing.
She weaned him completely at around 6 months.
So I didnt have to worry about him, nutrition-wise.

I just feed mine hay, mostly. Mixed grass hay w/o too much alfalfa in it.
A little handful of BOSS to keep them adoring of me. 
Most important is to give them a good quality goat mineral.
Read up on urinary calculi in wethers. It is totally preventable.

These goats grow fairly slowly.
I think it is because they put so much into those horns and all that hair.
The breeders I have spoken to say they wait until the little doelings are nearly 2 to breed them usually.

Dont be surprised if they barely use their shelters even in terrible weather.
They are not like dairy goats who think they will melt in the rain.
I have heard eople say they are 'fragile' but havent seen that to be true.
Keep a close eye on them for parasites, mainly. 
But if you keep sheep then you know you have to FEEL these animals for condition.
They can look almost obese but be starving under their wool.
All the same issues sheep have with fly strike and skin conditions apply to angora goats too.

I am sure you will do fine with them. 
They are very personable and endearing.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I &#9829; goats. I'm just sayin'- I never tire of pics of your fuzzy critters and their goofy eyeballs.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info GAM! Currently they are getting 3/4 orchard grass 1/4 alfalfa top dressed with goat minerals, kelp, and diatamecious (sp?) earth. Also getting veggies from her organic garden, and a couple raisins as a treat. I give my sheep and minis BOSS, so will be introducing them to that yummy treat. I am wondering if I should free choice the minerals/kelp instead of top dressing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You must have them by now. 
New pictures and what are their names? Hmm?

I give mine free choice minerals and baking soda. 

How are they settling in?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

*sigh* Now I want angora goats to go with my dairy girls. :grin: 


Do you have them yet?! We need more pictures!! :grin:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All! They're home! They're home! 
I can only hope that these scruffy looking babies will some day be as sleek as GAM's kids  They are settling in well, talking to the neighbor goats and exploring their new world. As soon as I brought them in Dante the donkey came out of the field to watch the new kids. No names yet, but I'm leaning towards Alfonzo for the boy and Skye or Twiggy for the girl

IMG_20130818_104822_093 by taalus, on Flickr

IMG_20130818_121205_192 by taalus, on Flickr

IMG_20130818_105249_031 by taalus, on Flickr

IMG_20130818_120801_451 by taalus, on Flickr

IMG_20130818_121100_022 by taalus, on Flickr


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Such cute pictures!!!! Love the donk too!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They sure are cuties.
Are they a champagne/creamy color?
That boy really has a masculine look to him, very different than the girl.

The tightfine curls on the babies do make them look scruffy, but that is the BEST fiber. 
Once they get more 'sleek', the wool is not as fine. 
So it is a trade-off.

I like your names too. Fonzie  :thumb:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

The breeder called the boy a red (cinnamon) and the girl a cream. They both have pale blue eyes -- his are quite striking in person. It's funny - Fonzie definitely looks and acts like a little boy, and Skye (still not set on her name - keep calling her little bit) is quite dainty in appearance and manners. Cleaning the fleece from the first shearing is going to be a chore! GAM do you shear your kids yourself? I had a gentleman tell me that they are a "wrinkly *****" under all those locks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have sheared mine twice now with handshears.
Since I only have 3, I just do one per day.
The hardest part to shear is their necks.
The fiber there is much coarser, like human hair almost, and their necks are wrinkly too.
I have heard people say that very obese animals are hardest to shear.
You dont have to shear them BALD though, and you can go at your own pace. 

I feel like having handled them so thoroughly has actually improved my relationship with the goats.
They know I am the Boss now. 

Another trick I just learned from a shearer is to stick one of their horns in the fence to help hold them.
The idea is that these horned goats alreaady KNOW how it feels and know not to fight it.
It worked a charm on mine, especially Aurora.
She stood stock still and all I was doing was leaning against her neck so her horn stayed in the fencing square. 
This works fabulously for giving meds too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

They are soooo cute!! Congrats, and I know you will enjoy having them.

I just love angoras. I am really really wanting one or two or three.... but I need to decrease and not increase.... man it's tough to love fiber animals! I even pondered getting rid of my little milk herd so I could have angora ! Notice I just said pondered.....I love my milkers too.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

GAM -- thanks for the horn trick -- I don't have a stand, so I will definitely be giving that a shot. I very much appreciate you sharing your experience and knowledge with me!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> WHH -- Stormy the Wether, HA! That' a good one!
> Hotz -- LOVE those fuzzy bunny faces. Micro Sheep! They don't get too hot where you live?


Aloha DragonFlyFarm,

Sorry for not replying earlier, there's been some glitches with the internet lately. I think it was a loose connection, it seems all better now, hopefully it will stay that way.

Actually the bunnies do well in Hawaii, it may not get really cold here, but it doesn't get really hot, either. In the dead of winter in the middle of the night, it gets down to about fifty five or so. Which doesn't sound all that cold, except we don't have heaters in our houses so we all freeze to death and have to wear socks and things with sleeves. We moan quite piteously about how horrific it all is. In the dog days of mid-summer in the heat of the day it gets up to about eighty eight degrees. Due to the high cost of electricity, hardly anyone has air conditioners so we lay about in the shade moaning piteously about how horrific it all is. Generally, though, the trade winds are blowing and keeping it seeming cooler so we usually survive and manage to get along without air conditioners. If it gets too stinking hot we just all go to the beach and jump into the ocean. Sometimes we moan piteously about how the waves aren't perfect, but ya gotta make do sometimes. Folks sure are fussy about their weather around here.

These temperatures are pretty specific to our town since we are at 1,000 feet elevation, it's about three or four degrees cooler than at sea level. So, things grow all year around for the bunnies to eat and they never really get terribly hot and they never really get terribly cold. At the moment they are eating pineapples since it's pineapple season. I think they prefer peaches to pineapples.

I wonder if there's room in the back yard for an angora goat. How big are they? They look fairly small? I've also heard of "pygora" goats that are mohair goats mixed with pygmy goats to get smaller ones. Can just one goat live by itself if it has a border collie to keep it company? How much pasture does a goat need? Can they browse on russian olive hedges?

Some friends with goats keep a bit of PVC pipe tied across their goats horns. It keeps them from pushing their head through the fence and then getting the horns stuck when trying to pull them out. Looks funny, but keeps their critters happy.

A hui hou,
Catz


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

YaHoo! Just got a raise at work! Now just have to convince my DH that no farm is ever complete without goats...especially fiber goats!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh Hotz -- I think I want to be one of your bunnies in my next life  I would think your future goats would be happier with a goatie friend. I always get critters in twos and threes, with the exception of the mini donkey who happily hangs with his mini horse buddies. A doe will max out at around 100 pounds and a buck around 200..... I bet you could find some place to keep a couple


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Your new goats are beautiful! I had lots of things to tell you when I first started reading this but looks like Gone-A-Milkin covered it nicely. I raise Navajo angora goats and colored angoras. Its been a real joy for me. They are a wonderful breed. Let me know if I can help. Congrats 

More info here..
http://www.cagba.org/
Book - Angora Goats The Northern Way
Practical Angora Goat Raising
Facebook group - Colored Angora Goats
Texas A & M booklet - Angora Goats A Shear Delight


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My dad keeps talking about getting a few goats. Wonder if I could talk him into extra-furry ones, since there's no way he'd milk and start supplying all of our dairy needs.

All of your fibery babies are wonderful! I am researching Jersey Wooly rabbits for my daughter's 4-H project (yes, I did talk her into a breed with fiber potential, though it's looking like we may consider French Angoras as well). I hope to join you soon in the world of fiber animals!


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

OOOOOh, I have always wanted a donkey! love your goats, they are so cute!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Mornin Raccoon! If I have any questions I will definitely ask! Once we get the new run in shelter done we will be shifting the sheep up the hill and moving the Alfonzo and Twiggy to their new improved area...... their field is currently housing the pumpkin patch, so they have another month or so in the little orchard area behind the house..... I wish I could just keep them where they are at, love being able to look out the window and see their fuzzy little faces


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Super hardy (except right after shearing if they get cold) and super cute  My first babies were born this year. I adore them!!

Taylor - i love Fremch angoras! Its tough to get my hands on them where I am tho. Or satin angoras...drool! Cant find them. I have giant angoras. Lots and lots of fiber!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have found quite a few breeders in my area, thankfully (not so with the woolies). I was really concerned about the heat with the angoras, but then I realized it only gets over 90 a couple weeks a year, and I can find a place inside for them during that time period (and we'll do a little rain dance so that it isn't stupid hot during fair week ).


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylor - how much do angora rabbits run where you are?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

good question. I will seeing some this weekend at a fiber festival. I wonder how much trouble I would be in if...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have pygora goats, pygmy/angora cross. They give us fiber, milk and meat. They are smaller than angoras, ours are all white. Very gentle. We have 3 milkers, usually 2 milking at any one time. Very soft fiber, it makes the best slippers....James


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

jwal10, 

You talk about your goats quite a bit around the forums.
I would love to see some pics of them sometime.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've seen them between $35 and $60 in our area.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This lady has some very nice goats and their fleeces for sale too.
Anyone who likes mohair might find her albums drool-worthy.
This years kids all have names starting w/ "R".
Many years of selective breeding, oh yes.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/kai.moh...78250761244.1073741876.100002772153604&type=3

Warning to mamaj: they are in TX. :whistlin:


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Just now seeing this, so cute those Angora goats, you'll have fun with all that Mohair!


----------

